# Streambaby Push



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have tried searching for the answer before posting this thread. I have streambaby working and can stream .mkv files perfectly. I am trying to push files to my Roamio so I can view them on my minis. I have converted the .mkv files to .mp4 and .wmv and when I try to push them streambaby says Push Failed.

Where am I going wrong?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Firstly, you shouldn't need to convert them to anythng else before pushing. You can just choose to push the .mkv.

1. Make sure you have the latest version of streambaby (0.38). See link in my sig for location of new releases of streambaby. There is a fix for pushes to make it work for newer versions of Java so only will work for latest versions of streambaby.
2. Make sure you have the correct tivo.com username and password in streambaby.ini.
3. If still not working after the above then consult debugging_problems link on how to generate detailed debug log and then post the debug log here


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you. I'm at work right now and I will check when I get home. I downloaded the version from the Google page.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

megz1623 said:


> Thank you. I'm at work right now and I will check when I get home. I downloaded the version from the Google page.


 Google page is the old version that hasn't been updated for years. The new location is at Sourceforge.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

I found the page from your link. I will hopefully play around with it tonight. Thank you!


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

10/27/14 22:56:40 StreamBabyConfig: 747 DEBUG: WorkingDir: "C:\Streambaby\streambaby-0.38"
10/27/14 22:56:40 StreamBabyConfig: 748 DEBUG: StreamBabyDir: C:\Streambaby\streambaby-0.38
10/27/14 22:56:40 StreamBabyConfig: 749 DEBUG: CurDir: C:\Streambaby\streambaby-0.38\native
10/27/14 22:56:41 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 228 DEBUG: FFmpegPath: C:\Streambaby\streambaby-0.38\native\ffmpeg.exe
10/27/14 22:56:41 StreamBabyMain: 124 STARTING StreamBaby v0.38...
10/27/14 22:56:41 Main: 66 DEBUG: args= start=true
10/27/14 22:56:41 Main: 209 DEBUG: args= [email protected]
10/27/14 22:56:41 Listener: 94 DEBUG: [email protected] [email protected]
10/27/14 22:56:41 Listener: 164 DEBUG: factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]]
10/27/14 22:56:41 Listener: 111 DEBUG: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
10/27/14 22:56:41 Listener: 144 DEBUG: name=/streambaby/
10/27/14 22:56:41 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
10/27/14 22:56:41 Listener: 125 added factory
10/27/14 22:56:41 Main: 262 DEBUG: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
10/27/14 22:56:41 Main: 275 MDNS: http://192.168.1.111:7290/streambaby/
10/27/14 22:56:41 Main: 276 streambaby ready & listening.
10/27/14 22:56:41 Main: 293 DEBUG: mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby] port=7290
10/27/14 22:56:46 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Basement Mini
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Kendall Mini
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Kendall Mini)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Kendall Mini)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Master Mini
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Master Mini)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Master Mini)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Basement Mini (2)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini (2))
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini (2))
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Main Tivo DVR
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR)
10/27/14 22:56:53 TiVoListener: 151 jmDns found TiVo: Main Tivo DVR, tsn: 8480001902AFADB
10/27/14 22:57:27 Listener: 384 DEBUG: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/
10/27/14 22:57:27 Listener: 356 DEBUG: path=/streambaby/ uri=/streambaby/
10/27/14 22:57:27 Listener: 245 DEBUG: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/ factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
10/27/14 22:57:27 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
10/27/14 22:57:27 Factory: 504 HME receiver connected
10/27/14 22:57:27 Listener: 337 DEBUG: app=StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] [email protected]
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream: 80 DEBUG: width: 1280
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream: 81 DEBUG: height: 720
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream: 82 DEBUG: aspect: 1/1
10/27/14 22:57:27 Application: 509 HME host: 192.168.1.111:7290
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=pw applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 338 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=background-720.jpg
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-top-DELCLRSPC_ABC_SYM.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-tips.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-middle-lc.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-bottom-empty.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-datafield.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/keyboard-focus.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/bar.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/left.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/right.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/up.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: 50 DEBUG: dirEntry: file:/C:/Video/
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 207 DEBUG: key=pw value=
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 217 DEBUG: key=pw value=applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 311 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:27 HostContext: 338 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:27 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: 50 DEBUG: dirEntry: file:/C:/Video/
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/down.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pageup.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pagedown.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=com/tivo/hme/bananas/images720/pleasewait.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=folder.png
10/27/14 22:57:27 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
10/27/14 22:57:28 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
10/27/14 22:57:28 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
10/27/14 22:57:29 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
10/27/14 22:57:30 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=movie.png
10/27/14 22:57:30 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
10/27/14 22:57:31 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
10/27/14 22:57:31 VideoModuleHelper: 325 DEBUG: GetVidInfo: file:/C:/Video/21/21_t00.mkv
10/27/14 22:57:31 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 704 FFmpegCmd: C:\Streambaby\streambaby-0.38\native\ffmpeg.exe -i C:\Video\21\21_t00.mkv
10/27/14 22:57:31 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 376 DEBUG: ffmpeg output:ffmpeg version N-66438-g4f4f08e Copyright (c) 2000-2014 the FFmpeg developers
built on Sep 24 2014 22:26:49 with gcc 4.9.1 (GCC)
configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libbs2b --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgme --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmodplug --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvidstab --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libwavpack --enable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --enable-libx265 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
libavutil 54. 7.101 / 54. 7.101
libavcodec 56. 1.101 / 56. 1.101
libavformat 56. 5.100 / 56. 5.100
libavdevice 56. 1.100 / 56. 1.100
libavfilter 5. 1.102 / 5. 1.102
libswscale 3. 1.100 / 3. 1.100
libswresample 1. 1.100 / 1. 1.100
libpostproc 53. 1.100 / 53. 1.100
Input #0, matroska,webm, from 'C:\Video\21\21_t00.mkv':
Metadata:
title : 21
encoder : libmakemkv v1.8.14 (1.3.0/1.4.1) win(x64-release)
creation_time : 2014-10-27 03:24:06
Duration: 02:02:39.13, start: 0.028000, bitrate: 5903 kb/s
Chapter #0.0: start 0.083417, end 251.367783
 Metadata:
title : Chapter 01
Chapter #0.1: start 251.367783, end 480.296483
Metadata:
title : Chapter 02
Chapter #0.2: start 480.296483, end 735.017617
Metadata:
title : Chapter 03
Chapter #0.3: start 735.017617, end 996.945950
Metadata:
title : Chapter 04
Chapter #0.4: start 996.945950, end 1412.244167
Metadata:
title : Chapter 05
Chapter #0.5: start 1412.244167, end 1579.160917
Metadata:
title : Chapter 06
Chapter #0.6: start 1579.160917, end 1756.838417
Metadata:
title : Chapter 07
Chapter #0.7: start 1756.838417, end 1923.838583
Metadata:
title : Chapter 08
Chapter #0.8: start 1923.838583, end 2165.613450
Metadata:
title : Chapter 09
Chapter #0.9: start 2165.613450, end 2454.535417
Metadata:
title : Chapter 10
Chapter #0.10: start 2454.535417, end 2634.615317
Metadata:
title : Chapter 11
Chapter #0.11: start 2634.615317, end 2893.574017
Metadata:
title : Chapter 12
Chapter #0.12: start 2893.574017, end 3105.585817
Metadata:
title : Chapter 13
Chapter #0.13: start 3105.585817, end 3344.791450
Metadata:
title : Chapter 14
Chapter #0.14: start 3344.791450, end 3676.155817
Metadata:
title : Chapter 15
Chapter #0.15: start 3676.155817, end 3860.239717
Metadata:
title : Chapter 16
Chapter #0.16: start 3860.239717, end 4036.515817
Metadata:
title : Chapter 17
Chapter #0.17: start 4036.515817, end 4370.649617
Metadata:
title : Chapter 18
Chapter #0.18: start 4370.649617, end 4612.924983
Metadata:
title : Chapter 19
Chapter #0.19: start 4612.924983, end 4935.513917
Metadata:
title : Chapter 20
Chapter #0.20: start 4935.513917, end 5405.149750
Metadata:
title : Chapter 21
Chapter #0.21: start 5405.149750, end 5699.677317
Metadata:
title : Chapter 22
Chapter #0.22: start 5699.677317, end 5889.767217
Metadata:
title : Chapter 23
Chapter #0.23: start 5889.767217, end 6149.560083
Metadata:
title : Chapter 24
Chapter #0.24: start 6149.560083, end 6318.562250
Metadata:
title : Chapter 25
Chapter #0.25: start 6318.562250, end 6540.584050
Metadata:
title : Chapter 26
Chapter #0.26: start 6540.584050, end 6829.072250
Metadata:
title : Chapter 27
Chapter #0.27: start 6829.072250, end 7359.128183
Metadata:
title : Chapter 28
Stream #0:0(eng): Video: mpeg2video (Main), yuv420p(tv), 720x480 [SAR 32:27 DAR 16:9], max. 9800 kb/s, SAR 186:157 DAR 279:157, 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 1k tbn, 59.94 tbc
Stream #0:1(eng): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 448 kb/s (default)
Metadata:
title : Surround 5.1
Stream #0:2(fre): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 448 kb/s
Metadata:
title : Surround 5.1
Stream #0:3(spa): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 448 kb/s
Metadata:
title : Surround 5.1
Stream #0:4(eng): Subtitle: dvd_subtitle, 720x480 (default)
Stream #0:5(fre): Subtitle: dvd_subtitle, 720x480
Stream #0:6(spa): Subtitle: dvd_subtitle, 720x480
Stream #0:7(eng): Subtitle: dvd_subtitle, 720x480
Stream #0:8(spa): Subtitle: dvd_subtitle, 720x480
At least one output file must be specified

10/27/14 22:57:31 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 397 DEBUG: ChannelStr to parse: 5.1(side), fltp, 448 kb/s (default)
10/27/14 22:57:31 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 450 DEBUG: VideoInfo:
uri: file:/C:/Video/21/21_t00.mkv, Container: mkv, Duration: 7359.13 seconds
Video: mp2v 720x480 29.97 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.5
Audio: ac3 48000HZ 6 channels
10/27/14 22:57:31 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/C:/Video/21/21_t00.mkv applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:31 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:31 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:31 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:31 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:31 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
10/27/14 22:57:31 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:31 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/C:/Video/21/21_t00.mkv applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:31 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:31 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:31 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:31 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:31 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
10/27/14 22:57:31 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:32 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
10/27/14 22:57:33 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
10/27/14 22:57:33 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
10/27/14 22:57:34 ButtonScreen: 290 DEBUG: code=6 rawcode=-64506
10/27/14 22:57:35 InternalPush: 57 intPush: file:/C:/Video/21/21_t00.mkv, tivo: Main Tivo DVR
10/27/14 22:57:35 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
10/27/14 22:57:35 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:36 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><error>

```
malformedRequest
```
<debug>16</debug><text>Malformed request</text></error>
10/27/14 22:57:36 InternalPush: 65 ERROR: Failed to login to tivo-push-control: (DELETED BUT CORRECT)
10/27/14 22:57:36 PlayScreen$pushTivoButtonHandler$1: 347 Push Failed: 21_t00.mkv->Main Tivo DVR
10/27/14 22:57:37 ButtonScreen: 290 DEBUG: code=6 rawcode=-64506
10/27/14 22:57:37 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/C:/Video/21/21_t00.mkv applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:37 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:37 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:37 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:37 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:37 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
10/27/14 22:57:37 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:37 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/C:/Video/21/21_t00.mkv applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:37 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
10/27/14 22:57:37 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:37 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=8480001902AFADB-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
10/27/14 22:57:37 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:37 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
10/27/14 22:57:37 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
10/27/14 22:57:40 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
10/27/14 22:57:40 Listener: 343 connection to receiver closed
10/27/14 22:57:40 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
10/27/14 22:57:40 Factory: 504 HME receiver disconnected

That is from the debug. Only thing I removed was my username and password for tivo.com but as noted they are correct.

Push still does not work and it can also looks like it can't see any of my minis.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What version of Java are you running and where did you download it from? I've tested push on Java 7 down to 5 and mind login works for me for those. Haven't tried Java 8.
Minis won't show up as push targets because you can't push to them anyway.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

I downloaded it from the Java website just a couple of days ago. Java 8 it is.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

I went back and uninstalled Java 8 back to 7 and it still says Push Failed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

megz1623 said:


> I went back and uninstalled Java 8 back to 7 and it still says Push Failed.


 Weird. Try this.

Edit <java install dir>/lib/security/security.java
(For example on windows: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\lib\security\security.java)

Change the line that has:
jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=...
TO
jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA

(Streambaby programmatically disables the TLS algorithm but maybe it's not working for you).


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

I will try it tonight. I'm back at work. Thank you.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Whenever I change it and go to save it, it says Access Denied....


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Edited the file. Still Push Failed.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

I used handbrake and recoded a .mkv file to a .mp4 file with h.264 and ac3 audio. That will not push either.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Your problem has nothing to do with source file you are trying to push. The problem is your Java installation can't SSL authenticate to login to mind.tivo.com to initiate a push using the same method that works for older versions of Java.
I install Java from here, so if that's not where you are getting it from perhaps try that. (I haven't tried Java 8 yet though but it looks like for your case it doesn't seem to matter).

EDIT: I just installed Java 8 and I can reproduce your problem, so whatever the Java folks did they broke it again. I'll need to find some time to try and figure it out again. Previously the workaround to this problem is installing Java 6 if you really want this before I found a solution.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have it working on Java 7 u72. I had to insert two environment variables. Thank you for your help and if is yourself who is working on this app, I thank you for that too. It is terrific to use and most importantly the wife is happy!

Thank you again!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OK, glad you got it working. After some debug I was able to get it working using Java 8, so for next release of Streambaby pushes should work with latest Java releases again.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

12/06/14 19:24:29 StreamBabyConfig: 747 DEBUG: WorkingDir: "C:\streambaby-0.38"
12/06/14 19:24:29 StreamBabyConfig: 748 DEBUG: StreamBabyDir: C:\streambaby-0.38
12/06/14 19:24:29 StreamBabyConfig: 749 DEBUG: CurDir: C:\streambaby-0.38\native
12/06/14 19:24:29 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 228 DEBUG: FFmpegPath: C:\streambaby-0.38\native\ffmpeg.exe
12/06/14 19:24:29 StreamBabyMain: 124 STARTING StreamBaby v0.38...
12/06/14 19:24:29 Main: 66 DEBUG: args= start=true
12/06/14 19:24:29 Main: 209 DEBUG: args= [email protected]
12/06/14 19:24:29 Listener: 94 DEBUG: [email protected] [email protected]
12/06/14 19:24:30 Listener: 164 DEBUG: factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]]
12/06/14 19:24:30 Listener: 111 DEBUG: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/06/14 19:24:30 Listener: 144 DEBUG: name=/streambaby/
12/06/14 19:24:30 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/06/14 19:24:30 Listener: 125 added factory
12/06/14 19:24:30 Main: 262 DEBUG: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/06/14 19:24:30 Main: 275 MDNS: http://192.168.1.105:7290/streambaby/
12/06/14 19:24:30 Main: 276 streambaby ready & listening.
12/06/14 19:24:30 Main: 293 DEBUG: mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby] port=7290
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Main Tivo DVR (2)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR (2))
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR (2))
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 151 jmDns found TiVo: Main Tivo DVR (2), tsn: 8480001902AFADB
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Spare Mini
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Spare Mini)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Spare Mini)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Kendall Mini
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Kendall Mini)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Kendall Mini)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Master Mini
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Master Mini)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Master Mini)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Main Tivo DVR
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 151 jmDns found TiVo: Main Tivo DVR, tsn: 8480001902AFADB
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Basement Mini
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini)
12/06/14 19:24:35 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini)
12/06/14 19:24:49 Listener: 384 DEBUG: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/
12/06/14 19:24:49 Listener: 356 DEBUG: path=/streambaby/ uri=/streambaby/
12/06/14 19:24:49 Listener: 245 DEBUG: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/ factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/06/14 19:24:49 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/06/14 19:24:49 Factory: 504 HME receiver connected
12/06/14 19:24:49 Listener: 337 DEBUG: app=StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] [email protected]
12/06/14 19:24:49 StreamBabyStream: 80 DEBUG: width: 640
12/06/14 19:24:49 StreamBabyStream: 81 DEBUG: height: 480
12/06/14 19:24:49 StreamBabyStream: 82 DEBUG: aspect: 1/1
12/06/14 19:24:49 Application: 509 HME host: 192.168.1.105:7290
12/06/14 19:24:49 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=pw applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:24:49 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:24:49 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:24:49 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:24:49 HostContext: 338 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:24:49 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=background-480.jpg
12/06/14 19:24:50 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: 50 DEBUG: dirEntry: file:/F:/Video/
12/06/14 19:24:50 HostContext: 207 DEBUG: key=pw value=
12/06/14 19:24:50 HostContext: 217 DEBUG: key=pw value=applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:24:50 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:24:50 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:24:50 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:24:50 HostContext: 311 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:24:50 HostContext: 338 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:24:50 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: 50 DEBUG: dirEntry: file:/F:/Video/
12/06/14 19:24:50 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=folder.png
12/06/14 19:24:50 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/06/14 19:26:12 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/06/14 19:26:12 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/06/14 19:26:15 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/06/14 19:26:15 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/06/14 19:26:19 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/06/14 19:26:19 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=movie.png
12/06/14 19:26:19 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 28, size:132)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 160, size:757714768)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 757714928, size:2715276)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 757714936, size:108)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 757715044, size:24)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 757715068, size:1648763)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 757715076, size:92)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 757715168, size:1648607)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 757715176, size:32)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 757715208, size:33)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 757715241, size:1648534)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 757715249, size:20)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 757715269, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 757715277, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 757715305, size:1648470)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG:  mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 757715313, size:190)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 757715329, size:174)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 757715503, size:48)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 757715551, size:504852)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 758220403, size:52)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 758220455, size:126228)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 758346683, size:886936)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 759233619, size:3936)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(115,100,116,112): SdtpAtom (offset: 759237555, size:126220)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrefAtom(116,114,101,102): TrefAtom (offset: 759363775, size:20)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ChapAtom(99,104,97,112): ChapAtom (offset: 759363783, size:12)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 759363795, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 759363803, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 759363831, size:1065354)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 759363839, size:92)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 759363931, size:1065232)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 759363939, size:32)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 759363971, size:33)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 759364004, size:1065159)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 759364012, size:16)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 759364028, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 759364036, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 759364064, size:1065099)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 759364072, size:103)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 759364088, size:87)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 759364175, size:24)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 759364199, size:946584)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 760310783, size:40)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 760310823, size:118340)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 760429163, size:22)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(110,97,109,101): NameAtom (offset: 760429171, size:14)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 760429185, size:908)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 760429193, size:92)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 760429285, size:772)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 760429293, size:32)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 760429325, size:33)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 760429358, size:699)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.GmhdAtom(103,109,104,100): GmhdAtom (offset: 760429366, size:76)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 760429442, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 760429450, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 760429478, size:579)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 760429486, size:75)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(116,101,120,116): TextAtom (offset: 760429502, size:59)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 760429561, size:224)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 760429785, size:124)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 760429909, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 760429937, size:120)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 760430057, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 760430065, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 760430093, size:111)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 760430101, size:103)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 760430113, size:33)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 760430146, size:58)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 760430154, size:50)
12/06/14 19:26:20 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 760430162, size:42)
12/06/14 19:26:21 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/06/14 19:26:21 VideoModuleHelper: 325 DEBUG: GetVidInfo: file:/F:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/Airplane/Airplane.mp4
12/06/14 19:26:21 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 704 FFmpegCmd: C:\streambaby-0.38\native\ffmpeg.exe -i F:\Video\Mum And Dad Movies\Airplane\Airplane.mp4
12/06/14 19:26:21 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 376 DEBUG: ffmpeg output:ffmpeg version N-66438-g4f4f08e Copyright (c) 2000-2014 the FFmpeg developers
built on Sep 24 2014 22:26:49 with gcc 4.9.1 (GCC)
configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libbs2b --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgme --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmodplug --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvidstab --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libwavpack --enable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --enable-libx265 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
libavutil 54. 7.101 / 54. 7.101
libavcodec 56. 1.101 / 56. 1.101
libavformat 56. 5.100 / 56. 5.100
libavdevice 56. 1.100 / 56. 1.100
libavfilter 5. 1.102 / 5. 1.102
libswscale 3. 1.100 / 3. 1.100
libswresample 1. 1.100 / 1. 1.100
libpostproc 53. 1.100 / 53. 1.100
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'F:\Video\Mum And Dad Movies\Airplane\Airplane.mp4':
Metadata:
major_brand : mp42
minor_version : 0
compatible_brands: mp42isomavc1
creation_time : 2014-11-07 07:23:56
encoder : HandBrake 0.9.9 2013052900
Duration: 01:24:08.40, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1205 kb/s
Chapter #0.0: start -0.120000, end 260.200000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 1
Chapter #0.1: start 260.200000, end 409.200000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 2
Chapter #0.2: start 409.200000, end 614.760000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 3
Chapter #0.3: start 614.760000, end 770.440000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 4
Chapter #0.4: start 770.440000, end 910.880000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 5
Chapter #0.5: start 910.880000, end 1250.800000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 6
Chapter #0.6: start 1250.800000, end 1431.560000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 7
Chapter #0.7: start 1431.560000, end 1562.320000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 8
Chapter #0.8: start 1562.320000, end 1771.040000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 9
Chapter #0.9: start 1771.040000, end 1914.960000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 10
Chapter #0.10: start 1914.960000, end 2066.320000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 11
Chapter #0.11: start 2066.320000, end 2345.080000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 12
Chapter #0.12: start 2345.080000, end 2638.000000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 13
Chapter #0.13: start 2638.000000, end 2800.880000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 14
Chapter #0.14: start 2800.880000, end 2948.480000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 15
Chapter #0.15: start 2948.480000, end 3117.120000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 16
Chapter #0.16: start 3117.120000, end 3240.760000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 17
Chapter #0.17: start 3240.760000, end 3380.640000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 18
Chapter #0.18: start 3380.640000, end 3569.560000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 19
Chapter #0.19: start 3569.560000, end 3845.440000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 20
Chapter #0.20: start 3845.440000, end 4067.000000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 21
Chapter #0.21: start 4067.000000, end 4161.520000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 22
Chapter #0.22: start 4161.520000, end 4345.120000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 23
Chapter #0.23: start 4345.120000, end 4603.200000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 24
Chapter #0.24: start 4603.200000, end 4780.240000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 25
Chapter #0.25: start 4780.240000, end 5048.400000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 26
Stream #0:0(und): Video: h264 (Main) (avc1 / 0x31637661), yuv420p(tv, smpte170m), 720x576 [SAR 15232:10725 DAR 3808:2145], 1041 kb/s, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 90k tbn, 180k tbc (default)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-11-07 07:23:56
encoder : JVT/AVC Coding
Stream #0:1(eng): Audio: aac (mp4a / 0x6134706D), 48000 Hz, stereo, fltp, 159 kb/s (default)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-11-07 07:23:56
Stream #0:2(und): Subtitle: mov_text (text / 0x74786574)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-11-07 07:23:56
At least one output file must be specified

12/06/14 19:26:21 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 397 DEBUG: ChannelStr to parse: stereo, fltp, 159 kb/s (default)
12/06/14 19:26:21 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 450 DEBUG: VideoInfo:
uri: file:/F:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/Airplane/Airplane.mp4, Container: mp4, Duration: 5048.4 seconds
Video: h264 720x576 25.0 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.25
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
12/06/14 19:26:21 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/F:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/Airplane/Airplane.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:26:21 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:26:21 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:26:21 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 28, size:132)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 160, size:757714768)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 757714928, size:2715276)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 757714936, size:108)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 757715044, size:24)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 757715068, size:1648763)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 757715076, size:92)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 757715168, size:1648607)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 757715176, size:32)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 757715208, size:33)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 757715241, size:1648534)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 757715249, size:20)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 757715269, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 757715277, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 757715305, size:1648470)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 757715313, size:190)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 757715329, size:174)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 757715503, size:48)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 757715551, size:504852)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 758220403, size:52)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 758220455, size:126228)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 758346683, size:886936)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 759233619, size:3936)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(115,100,116,112): SdtpAtom (offset: 759237555, size:126220)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrefAtom(116,114,101,102): TrefAtom (offset: 759363775, size:20)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ChapAtom(99,104,97,112): ChapAtom (offset: 759363783, size:12)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 759363795, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 759363803, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 759363831, size:1065354)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 759363839, size:92)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 759363931, size:1065232)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 759363939, size:32)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 759363971, size:33)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 759364004, size:1065159)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 759364012, size:16)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 759364028, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 759364036, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 759364064, size:1065099)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 759364072, size:103)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 759364088, size:87)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 759364175, size:24)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 759364199, size:946584)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 760310783, size:40)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 760310823, size:118340)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 760429163, size:22)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(110,97,109,101): NameAtom (offset: 760429171, size:14)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 760429185, size:908)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 760429193, size:92)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 760429285, size:772)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 760429293, size:32)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 760429325, size:33)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 760429358, size:699)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.GmhdAtom(103,109,104,100): GmhdAtom (offset: 760429366, size:76)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 760429442, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 760429450, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 760429478, size:579)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 760429486, size:75)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(116,101,120,116): TextAtom (offset: 760429502, size:59)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 760429561, size:224)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 760429785, size:124)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 760429909, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 760429937, size:120)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 760430057, size:36)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 760430065, size:28)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 760430093, size:111)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 760430101, size:103)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 760430113, size:33)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 760430146, size:58)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 760430154, size:50)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 760430162, size:42)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: moov size 2715268
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: mdat size 757714760
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new key frame 1
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/90000) adjTimePos(0/90000)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 1.92153582E14 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(9223372036854775807/48000) adjTimePos(0/90000)
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: Movie time 5048 sec, cut at 0.0sec
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: ts 90000 cut at 0.0
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: media time 0
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: chunk 1
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cutDuration 454356000
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new time 0.0
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: media time 0
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: chunk 1
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cutDuration 454350720
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new time 0.0
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: moov chunk 168
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cut moov chunk 168
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: updateAmount -2587992
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: movie skip 0
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: Cut Movie time 5048 sec 
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamingModule: 170 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:21 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:21 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/F:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/Airplane/Airplane.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:26:21 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:26:21 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:26:21 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:21 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:21 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:22 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
12/06/14 19:26:23 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
12/06/14 19:26:24 ButtonScreen: 290 DEBUG: code=6 rawcode=16778246
12/06/14 19:26:25 InternalPush: 57 intPush: file:/F:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/Airplane/Airplane.mp4, tivo: Main Tivo DVR (2)
12/06/14 19:26:25 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/06/14 19:26:25 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:25 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:26 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><success/>
12/06/14 19:26:26 NamedStream: 119 DEBUG: Registering named stream: b00e23c5-31b2-4977-9562-5f8f67a439ca.stream
12/06/14 19:26:26 InternalPush: 83 DEBUG: Push videoinfo:uri: file:/F:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/Airplane/Airplane.mp4, Container: mp4, Duration: 5048.4 seconds
Video: h264 720x576 25.0 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.25
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
12/06/14 19:26:26 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:26 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:26 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><pcBodyList><isBottom>true</isBottom><isTop>true</isTop><pcBody><bucketNumber>-1</bucketNumber><levelOfDetail>low</levelOfDetail><name>GRAHAMANDMEGAN-</name><pcBodyId>tivoc.1002711431</pcBodyId><type>pcBody</type></pcBody></pcBodyList>
12/06/14 19:26:26 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><error>

```
badArgument
```
<text>unsupported encodingType for this body: avcL41MP4</text></error>
12/06/14 19:26:26 Mind: 362 ERROR: ERROR: offerId not found
12/06/14 19:26:26 InternalPush: 142 ERROR: failed to push video.
12/06/14 19:26:26 NamedStream: 114 DEBUG: DeRegistering named stream: b00e23c5-31b2-4977-9562-5f8f67a439ca.stream
12/06/14 19:26:26 PlayScreen$pushTivoButtonHandler$1: 347 Push Failed: Airplane.mp4->Main Tivo DVR (2)
12/06/14 19:26:28 ButtonScreen: 290 DEBUG: code=6 rawcode=16778246
12/06/14 19:26:28 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/F:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/Airplane/Airplane.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:26:28 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:26:28 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:26:28 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:26:28 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:28 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:28 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/06/14 19:26:28 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:28 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:28 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/F:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/Airplane/Airplane.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:26:28 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/06/14 19:26:28 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:26:28 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/06/14 19:26:28 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:28 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:28 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/06/14 19:26:28 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/06/14 19:26:28 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/06/14 19:26:30 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/06/14 19:26:30 Listener: 343 connection to receiver closed
12/06/14 19:26:30 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/06/14 19:26:30 Factory: 504 HME receiver disconnected

All of a sudden, streaming is working but pushing from any mini or the roamio results in a Push Failed.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If using Java 8 that's the problem. Upgrade to version 0.39 for the fix:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/streambaby/files/latest/download


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok. Will check it out tomorrow after work. Thank you.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Upgraded Java to 8. Downloaded and installed 0.39. Still not working. Latest debug file.

12/07/14 06:48:21 StreamBabyConfig: 753 DEBUG: WorkingDir: "C:\streambaby-0.39\streambaby-0.39"
12/07/14 06:48:21 StreamBabyConfig: 754 DEBUG: StreamBabyDir: C:\streambaby-0.39\streambaby-0.39
12/07/14 06:48:21 StreamBabyConfig: 755 DEBUG: CurDir: C:\streambaby-0.39\streambaby-0.39\native
12/07/14 06:48:21 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 228 DEBUG: FFmpegPath: C:\streambaby-0.39\streambaby-0.39\native\ffmpeg.exe
12/07/14 06:48:21 StreamBabyMain: 129 STARTING StreamBaby v0.39...
12/07/14 06:48:21 Main: 66 DEBUG: args= start=true
12/07/14 06:48:21 Main: 209 DEBUG: args= [email protected]
12/07/14 06:48:21 Listener: 94 DEBUG: [email protected] [email protected]
12/07/14 06:48:22 Listener: 164 DEBUG: factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]]
12/07/14 06:48:22 Listener: 111 DEBUG: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/07/14 06:48:22 Listener: 144 DEBUG: name=/streambaby/
12/07/14 06:48:22 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/07/14 06:48:22 Listener: 125 added factory
12/07/14 06:48:22 Main: 262 DEBUG: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/07/14 06:48:22 Main: 275 MDNS: http://192.168.1.105:7290/streambaby/
12/07/14 06:48:22 Main: 276 streambaby ready & listening.
12/07/14 06:48:22 Main: 293 DEBUG: mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby] port=7290
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Basement Mini
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Kendall Mini
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Kendall Mini)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Kendall Mini)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Master Mini
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Master Mini)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Master Mini)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Main Tivo DVR (2)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR (2))
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR (2))
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 151 jmDns found TiVo: Main Tivo DVR (2), tsn: 8480001902AFADB
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Main Tivo DVR
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 151 jmDns found TiVo: Main Tivo DVR, tsn: 8480001902AFADB
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Spare Mini
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Spare Mini)
12/07/14 06:48:27 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Spare Mini)
12/07/14 06:48:31 Listener: 384 DEBUG: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/
12/07/14 06:48:31 Listener: 356 DEBUG: path=/streambaby/ uri=/streambaby/
12/07/14 06:48:31 Listener: 245 DEBUG: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/ factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/07/14 06:48:31 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/07/14 06:48:31 Factory: 504 HME receiver connected
12/07/14 06:48:31 Listener: 337 DEBUG: app=StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] [email protected]
12/07/14 06:48:31 StreamBabyStream: 80 DEBUG: width: 640
12/07/14 06:48:31 StreamBabyStream: 81 DEBUG: height: 480
12/07/14 06:48:31 StreamBabyStream: 82 DEBUG: aspect: 1/1
12/07/14 06:48:31 Application: 509 HME host: 192.168.1.105:7290
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=pw applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 338 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:31 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=background-480.jpg
12/07/14 06:48:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: 50 DEBUG: dirEntry: file:/H:/Video/
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 207 DEBUG: key=pw value=
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 217 DEBUG: key=pw value=applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 311 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:31 HostContext: 338 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:31 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: 50 DEBUG: dirEntry: file:/H:/Video/
12/07/14 06:48:32 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=folder.png
12/07/14 06:48:32 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/07/14 06:48:32 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/07/14 06:48:32 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/07/14 06:48:34 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/07/14 06:48:34 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/07/14 06:48:35 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/07/14 06:48:35 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=movie.png
12/07/14 06:48:35 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 28, size:132)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 160, size:991048656)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 991048816, size:4173201)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 991048824, size:108)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 991048932, size:24)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 991048956, size:3016868)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 991048964, size:92)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 991049056, size:3016712)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 991049064, size:32)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 991049096, size:33)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 991049129, size:3016639)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 991049137, size:20)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 991049157, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 991049165, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 991049193, size:3016575)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 991049201, size:191)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 991049217, size:175)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 991049392, size:1049968)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 992099360, size:524996)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 992624356, size:175036)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 992799392, size:123972)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 992923364, size:1005200)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 993928564, size:5948)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(115,100,116,112): SdtpAtom (offset: 993934512, size:131256)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrefAtom(116,114,101,102): TrefAtom (offset: 994065768, size:20)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ChapAtom(99,104,97,112): ChapAtom (offset: 994065776, size:12)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 994065788, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 994065796, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 994065824, size:1155142)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 994065832, size:92)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 994065924, size:1155020)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 994065932, size:32)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 994065964, size:33)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 994065997, size:1154947)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 994066005, size:16)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 994066021, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 994066029, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 994066057, size:1154887)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 994066065, size:103)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 994066081, size:87)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 994066168, size:24)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 994066192, size:1026396)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 995092588, size:40)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 995092628, size:128316)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 995220944, size:22)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(110,97,109,101): NameAtom (offset: 995220952, size:14)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 995220966, size:940)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 995220974, size:92)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 995221066, size:804)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 995221074, size:32)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 995221106, size:33)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 995221139, size:731)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.GmhdAtom(103,109,104,100): GmhdAtom (offset: 995221147, size:76)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 995221223, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 995221231, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 995221259, size:611)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 995221267, size:75)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(116,101,120,116): TextAtom (offset: 995221283, size:59)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 995221342, size:240)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 995221582, size:132)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 995221714, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 995221742, size:128)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 995221870, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 995221878, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 995221906, size:111)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 995221914, size:103)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 995221926, size:33)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 995221959, size:58)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 995221967, size:50)
12/07/14 06:48:35 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 995221975, size:42)
12/07/14 06:48:36 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/07/14 06:48:36 VideoModuleHelper: 325 DEBUG: GetVidInfo: file:/H:/Video/Kendall%20Movies/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks.mp4
12/07/14 06:48:36 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 714 FFmpegCmd: C:\streambaby-0.39\streambaby-0.39\native\ffmpeg.exe -i H:\Video\Kendall Movies\Alvin And The Chipmunks\Alvin And The Chipmunks.mp4
12/07/14 06:48:36 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 376 DEBUG: ffmpeg output:ffmpeg version N-66438-g4f4f08e Copyright (c) 2000-2014 the FFmpeg developers
built on Sep 24 2014 22:26:49 with gcc 4.9.1 (GCC)
configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libbs2b --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgme --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmodplug --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvidstab --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libwavpack --enable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --enable-libx265 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
libavutil 54. 7.101 / 54. 7.101
libavcodec 56. 1.101 / 56. 1.101
libavformat 56. 5.100 / 56. 5.100
libavdevice 56. 1.100 / 56. 1.100
libavfilter 5. 1.102 / 5. 1.102
libswscale 3. 1.100 / 3. 1.100
libswresample 1. 1.100 / 1. 1.100
libpostproc 53. 1.100 / 53. 1.100
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'H:\Video\Kendall Movies\Alvin And The Chipmunks\Alvin And The Chipmunks.mp4':
Metadata:
major_brand : mp42
minor_version : 0
compatible_brands: mp42isomavc1
creation_time : 2014-11-11 15:16:11
encoder : HandBrake 0.9.9 2013052900
Duration: 01:31:14.04, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1454 kb/s
Chapter #0.0: start -0.116000, end 182.182000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 1
Chapter #0.1: start 182.182000, end 308.758000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 2
Chapter #0.2: start 308.758000, end 525.525000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 3
Chapter #0.3: start 525.525000, end 647.647000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 4
Chapter #0.4: start 647.647000, end 851.884000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 5
Chapter #0.5: start 851.884000, end 992.024000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 6
Chapter #0.6: start 992.024000, end 1253.669000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 7
Chapter #0.7: start 1253.669000, end 1520.352000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 8
Chapter #0.8: start 1520.352000, end 1663.495000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 9
Chapter #0.9: start 1663.495000, end 2042.490000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 10
Chapter #0.10: start 2042.490000, end 2275.106000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 11
Chapter #0.11: start 2275.106000, end 2408.773000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 12
Chapter #0.12: start 2408.773000, end 2615.062000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 13
Chapter #0.13: start 2615.062000, end 2697.728000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 14
Chapter #0.14: start 2697.728000, end 3048.328000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 15
Chapter #0.15: start 3048.328000, end 3476.139000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 16
Chapter #0.16: start 3476.139000, end 3691.521000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 17
Chapter #0.17: start 3691.521000, end 3887.917000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 18
Chapter #0.18: start 3887.917000, end 3977.590000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 19
Chapter #0.19: start 3977.590000, end 4108.387000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 20
Chapter #0.20: start 4108.387000, end 4308.921000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 21
Chapter #0.21: start 4308.921000, end 4453.983000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 22
Chapter #0.22: start 4453.983000, end 4631.460000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 23
Chapter #0.23: start 4631.460000, end 4827.489000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 24
Chapter #0.24: start 4827.489000, end 4919.948000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 25
Chapter #0.25: start 4919.948000, end 5124.953000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 26
Chapter #0.26: start 5124.953000, end 5176.171000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 27
Chapter #0.27: start 5176.171000, end 5474.042700
Metadata:
title : Chapter 28
Stream #0:0(und): Video: h264 (Main) (avc1 / 0x31637661), yuv420p(tv, smpte170m), 720x472 [SAR 1436:1215 DAR 2872:1593], 1288 kb/s, 23.98 fps, 59.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 180k tbc (default)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-11-11 15:16:11
encoder : JVT/AVC Coding
Stream #0:1(eng): Audio: aac (mp4a / 0x6134706D), 48000 Hz, stereo, fltp, 159 kb/s (default)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-11-11 15:16:11
Stream #0:2(und): Subtitle: mov_text (text / 0x74786574)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-11-11 15:16:11
At least one output file must be specified

12/07/14 06:48:36 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 397 DEBUG: ChannelStr to parse: stereo, fltp, 159 kb/s (default)
12/07/14 06:48:36 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 450 DEBUG: VideoInfo:
uri: file:/H:/Video/Kendall%20Movies/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks.mp4, Container: mp4, Duration: 5474.04 seconds
Video: h264 720x472 23.98 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.5254238
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
12/07/14 06:48:36 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/H:/Video/Kendall%20Movies/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:36 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:36 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:36 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 28, size:132)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 160, size:991048656)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 991048816, size:4173201)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 991048824, size:108)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 991048932, size:24)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 991048956, size:3016868)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 991048964, size:92)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 991049056, size:3016712)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 991049064, size:32)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 991049096, size:33)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 991049129, size:3016639)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 991049137, size:20)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 991049157, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 991049165, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 991049193, size:3016575)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 991049201, size:191)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 991049217, size:175)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 991049392, size:1049968)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 992099360, size:524996)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 992624356, size:175036)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 992799392, size:123972)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 992923364, size:1005200)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 993928564, size:5948)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(115,100,116,112): SdtpAtom (offset: 993934512, size:131256)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrefAtom(116,114,101,102): TrefAtom (offset: 994065768, size:20)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ChapAtom(99,104,97,112): ChapAtom (offset: 994065776, size:12)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 994065788, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 994065796, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 994065824, size:1155142)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 994065832, size:92)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 994065924, size:1155020)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 994065932, size:32)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 994065964, size:33)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 994065997, size:1154947)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 994066005, size:16)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 994066021, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 994066029, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 994066057, size:1154887)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 994066065, size:103)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 994066081, size:87)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 994066168, size:24)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 994066192, size:1026396)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 995092588, size:40)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 995092628, size:128316)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 995220944, size:22)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(110,97,109,101): NameAtom (offset: 995220952, size:14)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 995220966, size:940)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 995220974, size:92)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 995221066, size:804)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 995221074, size:32)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 995221106, size:33)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 995221139, size:731)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.GmhdAtom(103,109,104,100): GmhdAtom (offset: 995221147, size:76)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 995221223, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 995221231, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 995221259, size:611)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 995221267, size:75)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(116,101,120,116): TextAtom (offset: 995221283, size:59)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 995221342, size:240)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 995221582, size:132)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 995221714, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 995221742, size:128)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 995221870, size:36)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 995221878, size:28)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 995221906, size:111)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 995221914, size:103)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 995221926, size:33)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 995221959, size:58)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 995221967, size:50)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 995221975, size:42)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: moov size 4173193
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: mdat size 991048648
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new key frame 1
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/90000) adjTimePos(0/90000)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 1.92153582E14 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(9223372036854775807/48000) adjTimePos(0/90000)
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: Movie time 5474 sec, cut at 0.0sec
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: ts 90000 cut at 0.0
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: media time 0
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: chunk 1
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cutDuration 492663843
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new time 0.0
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: media time 0
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: chunk 1
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cutDuration 492660480
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new time 0.0
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: moov chunk 168
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cut moov chunk 168
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: updateAmount -4040849
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: movie skip 0
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: Cut Movie time 5474 sec 
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamingModule: 170 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:36 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:36 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/H:/Video/Kendall%20Movies/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:36 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:36 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:36 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:36 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:36 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:37 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
12/07/14 06:48:38 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=up
12/07/14 06:48:38 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
12/07/14 06:48:39 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
12/07/14 06:48:40 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=up
12/07/14 06:48:41 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
12/07/14 06:48:43 ButtonScreen: 290 DEBUG: code=6 rawcode=16778246
12/07/14 06:48:43 InternalPush: 57 intPush: file:/H:/Video/Kendall%20Movies/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks.mp4, tivo: Main Tivo DVR (2)
12/07/14 06:48:43 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/07/14 06:48:43 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:43 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:45 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><success/>
12/07/14 06:48:45 NamedStream: 119 DEBUG: Registering named stream: 5d4902bf-09b3-4efd-a9a8-0b8614ce1794.stream
12/07/14 06:48:45 InternalPush: 83 DEBUG: Push videoinfo:uri: file:/H:/Video/Kendall%20Movies/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks.mp4, Container: mp4, Duration: 5474.04 seconds
Video: h264 720x472 23.98 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.5254238
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
12/07/14 06:48:45 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:45 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:45 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><pcBodyList><isBottom>true</isBottom><isTop>true</isTop><pcBody><bucketNumber>-1</bucketNumber><levelOfDetail>low</levelOfDetail><name>GRAHAMANDMEGAN-</name><pcBodyId>tivoc.1002711431</pcBodyId><type>pcBody</type></pcBody></pcBodyList>
12/07/14 06:48:45 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><error>

```
badArgument
```
<text>unsupported encodingType for this body: avcL41MP4</text></error>
12/07/14 06:48:45 Mind: 362 ERROR: ERROR: offerId not found
12/07/14 06:48:45 InternalPush: 142 ERROR: failed to push video.
12/07/14 06:48:45 NamedStream: 114 DEBUG: DeRegistering named stream: 5d4902bf-09b3-4efd-a9a8-0b8614ce1794.stream
12/07/14 06:48:45 PlayScreen$pushTivoButtonHandler$1: 347 Push Failed: Alvin And The Chipmunks.mp4->Main Tivo DVR (2)
12/07/14 06:48:47 ButtonScreen: 290 DEBUG: code=6 rawcode=16778246
12/07/14 06:48:47 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/H:/Video/Kendall%20Movies/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:47 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:47 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:47 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:47 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:47 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:47 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/07/14 06:48:47 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:47 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:47 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/H:/Video/Kendall%20Movies/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks/Alvin%20And%20The%20Chipmunks.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:47 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/07/14 06:48:47 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:47 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/07/14 06:48:47 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:47 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:47 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/07/14 06:48:47 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/07/14 06:48:47 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/07/14 06:48:52 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/07/14 06:48:52 Listener: 343 connection to receiver closed
12/07/14 06:48:52 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/07/14 06:48:52 Factory: 504 HME receiver disconnected


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The problem now is that "Main Tivo DVR (2)" is being recognized as the Roamio DVR when that is really the internal Stream device. This is new to TiVo software update as I had to put a fix in that for kmttg as well. I'm seeing the same problem using my Roamio as well so looks like a streambaby update is in order to fix the recognition problem similar to what I had to do with kmttg.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Version 0.40 is released. Contains 1 fix related to recent TiVo software update for series 5 TiVos:
* Updated code to recognize and filter out TiVo Stream as a push target.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Still says push failed. I can't get pytivo working at all, I can't fathom it out. Will post debug later this morning.....


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

12/09/14 10:17:29 StreamBabyConfig: 753 DEBUG: WorkingDir: "C:\streambaby-0.40"
12/09/14 10:17:29 StreamBabyConfig: 754 DEBUG: StreamBabyDir: C:\streambaby-0.40
12/09/14 10:17:29 StreamBabyConfig: 755 DEBUG: CurDir: C:\streambaby-0.40\native
12/09/14 10:17:30 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 228 DEBUG: FFmpegPath: C:\streambaby-0.40\native\ffmpeg.exe
12/09/14 10:17:31 StreamBabyMain: 129 STARTING StreamBaby v0.40...
12/09/14 10:17:31 Main: 66 DEBUG: args= start=true
12/09/14 10:17:31 Main: 209 DEBUG: args= [email protected]
12/09/14 10:17:31 Listener: 94 DEBUG: [email protected] [email protected]
12/09/14 10:17:31 Listener: 164 DEBUG: factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]]
12/09/14 10:17:31 Listener: 111 DEBUG: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/09/14 10:17:31 Listener: 144 DEBUG: name=/streambaby/
12/09/14 10:17:31 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/09/14 10:17:31 Listener: 125 added factory
12/09/14 10:17:31 Main: 262 DEBUG: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/09/14 10:17:31 Main: 275 MDNS: http://192.168.1.105:7290/streambaby/
12/09/14 10:17:31 Main: 276 streambaby ready & listening.
12/09/14 10:17:31 Main: 293 DEBUG: mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby] port=7290
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Main Tivo DVR (2)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR (2))
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR (2))
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Main Tivo DVR
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Main Tivo DVR)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 149 jmDns found TiVo: Main Tivo DVR, tsn: 8480001902AFADB
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Master Mini
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Master Mini)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Master Mini)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Spare Mini
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Spare Mini)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Spare Mini)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Kendall Mini
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Kendall Mini)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Kendall Mini)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 63 DEBUG: addService: Basement Mini
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 70 DEBUG: Updating service: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini)
12/09/14 10:17:36 TiVoListener: 100 DEBUG: resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (Basement Mini)
12/09/14 10:17:57 Listener: 384 DEBUG: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/
12/09/14 10:17:57 Listener: 356 DEBUG: path=/streambaby/ uri=/streambaby/
12/09/14 10:17:57 Listener: 245 DEBUG: http=HttpRequest /streambaby/ factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,streambaby]
12/09/14 10:17:57 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/09/14 10:17:57 Factory: 504 HME receiver connected
12/09/14 10:17:57 Listener: 337 DEBUG: app=StreamBabyStream[#1,uri=null] [email protected]
12/09/14 10:17:57 StreamBabyStream: 80 DEBUG: width: 640
12/09/14 10:17:57 StreamBabyStream: 81 DEBUG: height: 480
12/09/14 10:17:57 StreamBabyStream: 82 DEBUG: aspect: 1/1
12/09/14 10:17:57 Application: 509 HME host: 192.168.1.105:7290
12/09/14 10:17:57 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=pw applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:17:57 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:17:57 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:17:57 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:17:57 HostContext: 338 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:17:58 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=background-480.jpg
12/09/14 10:18:00 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: 50 DEBUG: dirEntry: file:/H:/Video/
12/09/14 10:18:00 HostContext: 207 DEBUG: key=pw value=
12/09/14 10:18:00 HostContext: 217 DEBUG: key=pw value=applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:00 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:00 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:00 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:00 HostContext: 311 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:00 HostContext: 338 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:00 RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler: 50 DEBUG: dirEntry: file:/H:/Video/
12/09/14 10:18:01 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=folder.png
12/09/14 10:18:01 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/09/14 10:18:04 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/09/14 10:18:04 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/09/14 10:18:07 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/09/14 10:18:07 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/09/14 10:18:09 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/09/14 10:18:09 StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory: 236 DEBUG: uri=movie.png
12/09/14 10:18:09 SelectionScreen: 394 DEBUG: focusOn entry=null
12/09/14 10:18:10 SelectionScreen: 415 DEBUG: action=right
12/09/14 10:18:10 VideoModuleHelper: 325 DEBUG: GetVidInfo: file:/H:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/21%20Jump%20Street/21%20Jump%20Street.mp4
12/09/14 10:18:10 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 714 FFmpegCmd: C:\streambaby-0.40\native\ffmpeg.exe -i H:\Video\Mum And Dad Movies\21 Jump Street\21 Jump Street.mp4
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 28, size:132)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 160, size:661000315)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 661000475, size:5033269)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 661000483, size:108)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 661000591, size:24)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 661000615, size:3644143)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 661000623, size:92)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 661000715, size:3643987)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 661000723, size:32)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 661000755, size:33)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 661000788, size:3643914)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 661000796, size:20)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 661000816, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 661000824, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 661000852, size:3643850)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 661000860, size:191)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 661000876, size:175)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 661001051, size:1261792)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 662262843, size:630912)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 662893755, size:236632)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 663130387, size:144596)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 663274983, size:1202648)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 664477631, size:9336)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(115,100,116,112): SdtpAtom (offset: 664486967, size:157735)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrefAtom(116,114,101,102): TrefAtom (offset: 664644702, size:20)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ChapAtom(99,104,97,112): ChapAtom (offset: 664644710, size:12)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 664644722, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 664644730, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 664644758, size:1388082)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 664644766, size:92)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 664644858, size:1387960)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 664644866, size:32)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 664644898, size:33)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 664644931, size:1387887)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 664644939, size:16)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 664644955, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 664644963, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 664644991, size:1387827)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 664644999, size:103)
12/09/14 10:18:17 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 664645015, size:87)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 664645102, size:24)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 664645126, size:1233456)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 665878582, size:40)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 665878622, size:154196)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 666032818, size:22)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(110,97,109,101): NameAtom (offset: 666032826, size:14)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 666032840, size:748)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 666032848, size:92)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 666032940, size:612)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 666032948, size:32)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 666032980, size:33)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 666033013, size:539)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.GmhdAtom(103,109,104,100): GmhdAtom (offset: 666033021, size:76)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 666033097, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 666033105, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 666033133, size:419)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 666033141, size:75)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(116,101,120,116): TextAtom (offset: 666033157, size:59)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 666033216, size:144)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 666033360, size:84)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 666033444, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 666033472, size:80)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 666033552, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 666033560, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 666033588, size:156)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 666033596, size:148)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 666033608, size:33)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 666033641, size:103)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprtnamAtom(169,110,97,109): CprtnamAtom (offset: 666033649, size:45)
12/09/14 10:18:18 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 376 DEBUG: ffmpeg output:ffmpeg version N-66438-g4f4f08e Copyright (c) 2000-2014 the FFmpeg developers
built on Sep 24 2014 22:26:49 with gcc 4.9.1 (GCC)
configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libbs2b --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgme --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmodplug --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvidstab --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libwavpack --enable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --enable-libx265 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
libavutil 54. 7.101 / 54. 7.101
libavcodec 56. 1.101 / 56. 1.101
libavformat 56. 5.100 / 56. 5.100
libavdevice 56. 1.100 / 56. 1.100
libavfilter 5. 1.102 / 5. 1.102
libswscale 3. 1.100 / 3. 1.100
libswresample 1. 1.100 / 1. 1.100
libpostproc 53. 1.100 / 53. 1.100
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'H:\Video\Mum And Dad Movies\21 Jump Street\21 Jump Street.mp4':
Metadata:
major_brand : mp42
minor_version : 0
compatible_brands: mp42isomavc1
creation_time : 2014-10-29 21:41:00
title : 21 Jump Street (2012)
encoder : HandBrake 0.9.9 2013052900
Duration: 01:49:38.35, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 809 kb/s
Chapter #0.0: start -0.116000, end 537.737000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 1
Chapter #0.1: start 537.737000, end 1102.134000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 2
Chapter #0.2: start 1102.134000, end 1574.940000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 3
Chapter #0.3: start 1574.940000, end 2026.224000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 4
Chapter #0.4: start 2026.224000, end 2379.110000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 5
Chapter #0.5: start 2379.110000, end 2753.651000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 6
Chapter #0.6: start 2753.651000, end 3005.736000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 7
Chapter #0.7: start 3005.736000, end 3379.910000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 8
Chapter #0.8: start 3379.910000, end 3883.246000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 9
Chapter #0.9: start 3883.246000, end 4189.552000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 10
Chapter #0.10: start 4189.552000, end 4523.052000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 11
Chapter #0.11: start 4523.052000, end 4794.156000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 12
Chapter #0.12: start 4794.156000, end 5126.071000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 13
Chapter #0.13: start 5126.071000, end 5685.046000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 14
Chapter #0.14: start 5685.046000, end 6051.078000
Metadata:
title : Chapter 15
Chapter #0.15: start 6051.078000, end 6578.346700
Metadata:
title : Chapter 16
Stream #0:0(und): Video: h264 (Main) (avc1 / 0x31637661), yuv420p(tv, smpte170m), 720x362 [SAR 32:27 DAR 1280:543], 643 kb/s, 23.98 fps, 59.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 180k tbc (default)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-10-29 21:41:00
encoder : JVT/AVC Coding
Stream #0:1(eng): Audio: aac (mp4a / 0x6134706D), 48000 Hz, stereo, fltp, 159 kb/s (default)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-10-29 21:41:00
Stream #0:2(und): Subtitle: mov_text (text / 0x74786574)
Metadata:
creation_time : 2014-10-29 21:41:00
At least one output file must be specified

12/09/14 10:18:18 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 397 DEBUG: ChannelStr to parse: stereo, fltp, 159 kb/s (default)
12/09/14 10:18:18 FFmpegExeVideoModule: 450 DEBUG: VideoInfo:
uri: file:/H:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/21%20Jump%20Street/21%20Jump%20Street.mp4, Container: mp4, Duration: 6578.35 seconds
Video: h264 720x362 23.98 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.9889503
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
12/09/14 10:18:18 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/H:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/21%20Jump%20Street/21%20Jump%20Street.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:18 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:18 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:18 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 666033657, size:37)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 666033694, size:50)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 666033702, size:42)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FtypAtom(102,116,121,112): FtypAtom (offset: 0, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom(102,114,101,101): FreeAtom (offset: 28, size:132)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom(109,100,97,116): MdatAtom (offset: 160, size:661000315)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MoovAtom(109,111,111,118): MoovAtom (offset: 661000475, size:5033269)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MvhdAtom(109,118,104,100): MvhdAtom (offset: 661000483, size:108)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.IodsAtom(105,111,100,115): IodsAtom (offset: 661000591, size:24)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 661000615, size:3644143)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 661000623, size:92)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 661000715, size:3643987)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 661000723, size:32)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 661000755, size:33)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 661000788, size:3643914)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.VmhdAtom(118,109,104,100): VmhdAtom (offset: 661000796, size:20)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 661000816, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 661000824, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 661000852, size:3643850)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 661000860, size:191)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.Avc1Atom(97,118,99,49): Avc1Atom (offset: 661000876, size:175)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 661001051, size:1261792)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 662262843, size:630912)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 662893755, size:236632)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 663130387, size:144596)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.CttsAtom(99,116,116,115): CttsAtom (offset: 663274983, size:1202648)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StssAtom(115,116,115,115): StssAtom (offset: 664477631, size:9336)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(115,100,116,112): SdtpAtom (offset: 664486967, size:157735)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrefAtom(116,114,101,102): TrefAtom (offset: 664644702, size:20)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ChapAtom(99,104,97,112): ChapAtom (offset: 664644710, size:12)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 664644722, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 664644730, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 664644758, size:1388082)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 664644766, size:92)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 664644858, size:1387960)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 664644866, size:32)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 664644898, size:33)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 664644931, size:1387887)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SmhdAtom(115,109,104,100): SmhdAtom (offset: 664644939, size:16)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 664644955, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 664644963, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 664644991, size:1387827)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 664644999, size:103)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(109,112,52,97): Mp4aAtom (offset: 664645015, size:87)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 664645102, size:24)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 664645126, size:1233456)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 665878582, size:40)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 665878622, size:154196)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 666032818, size:22)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(110,97,109,101): NameAtom (offset: 666032826, size:14)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TrakAtom(116,114,97,107): TrakAtom (offset: 666032840, size:748)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.TkhdAtom(116,107,104,100): TkhdAtom (offset: 666032848, size:92)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdiaAtom(109,100,105,97): MdiaAtom (offset: 666032940, size:612)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MdhdAtom(109,100,104,100): MdhdAtom (offset: 666032948, size:32)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 666032980, size:33)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.MinfAtom(109,105,110,102): MinfAtom (offset: 666033013, size:539)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.GmhdAtom(103,109,104,100): GmhdAtom (offset: 666033021, size:76)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DinfAtom(100,105,110,102): DinfAtom (offset: 666033097, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DrefAtom(100,114,101,102): DrefAtom (offset: 666033105, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StblAtom(115,116,98,108): StblAtom (offset: 666033133, size:419)
12/09/14 10:18:18 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom(115,116,115,100): StsdAtom (offset: 666033141, size:75)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UnknownAtom(116,101,120,116): TextAtom (offset: 666033157, size:59)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom(115,116,116,115): SttsAtom (offset: 666033216, size:144)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StszAtom(115,116,115,122): StszAtom (offset: 666033360, size:84)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StscAtom(115,116,115,99): StscAtom (offset: 666033444, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom(115,116,99,111): StcoAtom (offset: 666033472, size:80)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.EdtsAtom(101,100,116,115): EdtsAtom (offset: 666033552, size:36)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.ElstAtom(101,108,115,116): ElstAtom (offset: 666033560, size:28)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom(117,100,116,97): UdtaAtom (offset: 666033588, size:156)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.MetaAtom(109,101,116,97): MetaAtom (offset: 666033596, size:148)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom(104,100,108,114): HdlrAtom (offset: 666033608, size:33)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.IlstAtom(105,108,115,116): IlstAtom (offset: 666033641, size:103)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprtnamAtom(169,110,97,109): CprtnamAtom (offset: 666033649, size:45)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 666033657, size:37)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.moov.udta.meta.ilst.CprttooAtom(169,116,111,111): CprttooAtom (offset: 666033694, size:50)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: mp4.util.atom.DataAtom(100,97,116,97): DataAtom (offset: 666033702, size:42)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: moov size 5033261
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: mdat size 661000307
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new key frame 1
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: trackType Vid (stts) trackTime: 0.0 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(0/90000) adjTimePos(0/90000)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: trackType Snd trackTime: 1.92153582E14 adjustTime: 0.0 mediaTime(9223372036854775807/48000) adjTimePos(0/90000)
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: Movie time 6578 sec, cut at 0.0sec
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: ts 90000 cut at 0.0
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: media time 0
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: chunk 1
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cutDuration 592051203
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new time 0.0
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: media time 0
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: chunk 1
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cutDuration 592049280
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: new time 0.0
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: moov chunk 168
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: cut moov chunk 168
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: updateAmount -4874630
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: movie skip 0
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamFactory$2: 78 DEBUG: DBG: Cut Movie time 6578 sec 
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamingModule: 170 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:19 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:19 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/H:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/21%20Jump%20Street/21%20Jump%20Street.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:19 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:19 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:19 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:19 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:19 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:22 BaseMetadataModule: 132 DEBUG: 
*21 Jump Street (2012)*

12/09/14 10:18:27 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
12/09/14 10:18:28 ButtonScreen: 267 DEBUG: action=down
12/09/14 10:18:30 ButtonScreen: 290 DEBUG: code=6 rawcode=16778246
12/09/14 10:18:30 InternalPush: 57 intPush: file:/H:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/21%20Jump%20Street/21%20Jump%20Street.mp4, tivo: Main Tivo DVR
12/09/14 10:18:30 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/09/14 10:18:30 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:30 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:33 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><success/>
12/09/14 10:18:33 NamedStream: 119 DEBUG: Registering named stream: 275dbdd9-5826-416f-a598-a382fe48ea75.stream
12/09/14 10:18:33 InternalPush: 83 DEBUG: Push videoinfo:uri: file:/H:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/21%20Jump%20Street/21%20Jump%20Street.mp4, Container: mp4, Duration: 6578.35 seconds
Video: h264 720x362 23.98 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.9889503
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
12/09/14 10:18:33 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:33 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:33 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><pcBodyList><isBottom>true</isBottom><isTop>true</isTop><pcBody><bucketNumber>-1</bucketNumber><levelOfDetail>low</levelOfDetail><name>GRAHAMANDMEGAN-</name><pcBodyId>tivoc.1002711431</pcBodyId><type>pcBody</type></pcBody></pcBodyList>
12/09/14 10:18:33 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><error>

```
badArgument
```
<text>unsupported encodingType for this body: avcL41MP4</text></error>
12/09/14 10:18:33 Mind: 362 ERROR: ERROR: offerId not found
12/09/14 10:18:33 InternalPush: 142 ERROR: failed to push video.
12/09/14 10:18:33 NamedStream: 114 DEBUG: DeRegistering named stream: 275dbdd9-5826-416f-a598-a382fe48ea75.stream
12/09/14 10:18:33 PlayScreen$pushTivoButtonHandler$1: 347 Push Failed: 21 Jump Street (2012)->Main Tivo DVR
12/09/14 10:18:38 ButtonScreen: 290 DEBUG: code=6 rawcode=16778246
12/09/14 10:18:38 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/H:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/21%20Jump%20Street/21%20Jump%20Street.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:38 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:38 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:38 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:38 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:38 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:38 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/09/14 10:18:38 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:38 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:38 HostContext: 188 DEBUG: key=mpos:file:/H:/Video/Mum%20And%20Dad%20Movies/21%20Jump%20Street/21%20Jump%20Street.mp4 applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:38 HostContext: 231 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
12/09/14 10:18:38 HostContext: 257 DEBUG: applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:38 HostContext: 283 DEBUG: compKey=A92000190575904-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
12/09/14 10:18:38 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:38 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:38 VideoModuleHelper: 399 DEBUG: quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
12/09/14 10:18:38 MP4StreamingModule: 151 DEBUG: Calling canStream
12/09/14 10:18:38 MP4StreamingModule: 161 DEBUG: mp4_profile=77 mp4_level=40
12/09/14 10:18:41 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/09/14 10:18:41 Listener: 343 connection to receiver closed
12/09/14 10:18:41 Listener: 447 DEBUG: 
12/09/14 10:18:41 Factory: 504 HME receiver disconnected


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's now doing everything right AFAICT. Attempting to push mp4 file to the correct TiVo now (Main Tivo DVR). The TiVo Mind server is rejecting it:


> 12/09/14 10:18:33 Mind: 366 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><error>
> 
> ```
> badArgument
> ...


Perhaps try pushing a different recording to see what happens, or try pushing it at different quality level to force a transcode so that mpeg2 encoding type is used instead.
Also when posting debug logs in TCF thread it's best to wrap them in code tags.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

It does the same on every recording. I am attempting to use the plex server now.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

moyekj said:


> It's now doing everything right AFAICT. Attempting to push mp4 file to the correct TiVo now (Main Tivo DVR). The TiVo Mind server is rejecting it:
> 
> Perhaps try pushing a different recording to see what happens, or try pushing it at different quality level to force a transcode so that mpeg2 encoding type is used instead.
> Also when posting debug logs in TCF thread it's best to wrap them in code tags.


Someone else has seen this error recently:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/newbie-needs-help-with-error-log-on-tivo-push-t2756.html

I'm still able to push MP4 myself.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes that's odd. mp4 pushes are working fine for me as well...


----------

